# ATTN Austin & Stacey...& former PackGoatForum members.



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Austin & Stacey,

We appreciate your help thus far in the transition of PackGoatForum but have another favor to request. It seems since the old PGF cessation, that many of the members have not made the transition. Since the website forwarding lasted only a few days, I fear many have not heard of the change. I noticed you gave us all accounts but many of those members don't know it. Is there anyway that you al can send an email to them letting them know where we went? It would be good to see them here.

To the old PGF members,

If you have any of the PGF members contact info, please think about reaching out to them and letting them know where we are gathering now. It would be good to see more of the old familiar faces here as this is where their old PGF threads are located. 

TIA,


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Any thoughts???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would PM Austin. He would be the one to help you on that.


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry, in the future please post to the Announcement and Support forum, or send me a pm directly. 

Let me see what I can do. I'm sure I can get an email list composed.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Austin said:


> Sorry, in the future please post to the Announcement and Support forum, or send me a pm directly.
> 
> Let me see what I can do. I'm sure I can get an email list composed.


Fair enough, thx so much Austin, I think it would be good for all.


----------

